# ViP-211 and ViP-622 Support Forums



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ViP-211 and 411 owners ...

Check out the "ViP-211 (411) Support Forum."

We now have a special place for you to ask support questions about the ViP-211 (also known as the 411) and make feature requests. Hopefully as more customers get their hands on the new receiver the ViP-211 forum will grow into a vibrant place to figure out how to make your 211 do what you want it to do.

JL


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Great! I am very interested to see what users think of their new HD receivers.

I hope when the time comes (when they are available) an area will be added for the ViP622 HD DVR. That is the receiver I am really interested in reading about.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

If you have a 411 or, some how, a vip211, please start posting. All of us are waiting to hear what is good or bad about then new mpeg4 receivers.

And as soon as availale please mention in particular what you think of Mpeg4 channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ViP-622 owners ... and potential owners ...

Check out the "ViP-622 Support Forum".

We now have a special place for you to ask support questions about the ViP-622 and make feature requests. Hopefully as customers get their hands on the new receiver the ViP-622 forum will grow into a vibrant place to figure out how to make your 622 do what you want it to do.

Remember, the "Support" forums are for specifically supporting the named receiver. Please keep your general HD comments here in the Dish Network™ High Definition Support and Discussion forum. Thanks!


----------

